# gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung



## Hans-dampf (19. Januar 2014)

*gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Hallo

gibt es eigentlich Grafikkarten mit einer kompakten Wasserkühlung wie beim cpu?

wen ja sind die gut oder sollte man diese Art meiden und lieber bei guten Luftkühler bleiben  ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Ja gibt es, als hybride Bauform:
Test: Arctic Accelero Hybrid GPU-Kühler - ComputerBase

Das Review lesen und dir eine Meinung darüber bilden kannste sicher selbst.


----------



## xActionx (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Die Accelero Hybrid ist ansich ein gutes Konzept. Jedoch würde ich persönlich die Finger davon lassen. Schließlich wird nur der Chip selbst mit Wasser gekühlt. Spawas und VRAM werden immer noch mit Luft gekühlt und daher schafft man auch mit bspw. einem Accelero 3 Xtreme ähnliche Temps. Wie Incredible Alk jedoch schon sagte, bilde dir deine Meinung am besten selbst.

MFG


----------



## SupraMK-4 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Jup so wie ich das immer mitbekommen hab sind ja gerade die spawas usw  die teile die warm werden und nicht die gpu^^ und bei nachrüstkühlern  werden die immer vernachlässigt....
Hatte den fall schonmal mit nen accelero.....

Hab ne cpu kompaktwasserkühlung von corsair h110 und damit bin ich total zufrieden aber bei grakas würde ich lieber die finger davon lassen


----------



## LiFaD1203 (21. Januar 2014)

*gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Gibt auch von NZXT was um die AiO Wasserkühlung auf die Grafikkarte zu schnallen. ^^ 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...RAKEN-X40-G10-GPU-Adapter-schwarz::25717.html


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Januar 2014)

LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Gibt auch von NZXT was um die AiO Wasserkühlung auf die Grafikkarte zu schnallen. ^^  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Wasserkuehlung/Interne-Wasserkuehlungen/King-Kit-NZXT-KRAKEN-X40-G10-GPU-Adapter-schwarz::25717.html


Basiert auf der Accerlero Hybrid , aber man kann von CoolIt und AseTek WaKü's benutzen


----------



## Chrissbg (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Habe eine Zeit lang eine H60 auf meiner GTX580 betrieben, was geniale Temps brachte, aber leider nicht mehr bei mir ins Case passt.
Gibt auch ein custom Bracket das eine Montage mit einem Lüfter für die Spawas zulässt.
Bilder sind noch ohne Bracket mit dem nackten Mod. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Ja das gibt es:

Leider passt da aber die H60 nicht drauf:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » NZXT G10 GPU Adapter für NZXT KRAKEN - schwarz
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » NZXT G10 GPU Adapter für NZXT KRAKEN - rot
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » NZXT G10 GPU Adapter für NZXT KRAKEN - weiß

Oder eben komplett
Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid (DCACO-V750001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hoffe das ist das was du suchts.

EDIT: Ups hochscrollen müsste man können, vergesst bitte meinen Post...


----------



## Ravenshark (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Kann dir die Lösung NZXT G10 sehr empfehlen. Such dir eine AIO deiner Wahl ( Kompatibilität beachten) und schnall dir das Ding auf die GPU. Leiser geht kaum und kühl sowieso.
Selbiges für CPU wenn magst.


----------



## John_D (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Wenn ich mir so die Kühlung auf meiner Karte ansehen und höre, benötige ich keine Wakü. Früher war es auch immer das erste was geändert wurde, weil die Karten mit der Lukü einfach zu laut waren. Ich schätze auch das diese AiO für Grafikkarten sehr laut sein werden(Pumpen), also ein ähnliche Situation wie bei den CPU Kühlern. 

@Ravenshark: Ist die Pumpe wirklich nicht zu hören??


----------



## Ravenshark (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Nein kann dir versichern die Pumpen von Thermaltake sind nicht zu hören.


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> Nein kann dir versichern die Pumpen von Thermaltake sind nicht zu hören.


 
Das alle Kompaktwasserkühlungen von Thermaltake nebengeräuschfrei sind, bezweifle ich stark.
Ich behaupte mal das du Glück hattest eine Pumpe zu erwischen die keine Nebengeräusche hat.


----------



## John_D (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Genau das ist es. Entweder man hat glück oder nicht. Ich drossel meine Pumpe (H100i) zur Geräuschlosigkeit. Es sind nur knapp über 1 Volt die dafür reichen, es wird dadurch auch der Durchfluss nicht SO stark gemindert. Schade ist es immer das man sich das vorher nicht anhören bzw ansehen kann weil kein Laden hat sowas.


----------



## Ravenshark (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Habe 2 Pumpen von denen und beide laufen sehr sehr leise.


----------



## Chrissbg (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Die Temperaturen waren mit der H60 auf der Graka auf jeden Fall klasse, 45°C unter Vollast. (GTX 580)

Interessanterweise war die Pumpe kopfüber auf der Graka nicht zu hören, allerdings auf einer CPU musste man die Leistung ein klein wenig runterfahren. Hab sie da aber nur Testweise betrieben, aus purer Neugier. Sonst war sie immer auf der GPU zuhause.

Cheers


----------



## Fearofdeath (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

habe auf meiner gtx 670 amp die konpaktwakü von arctic, pumpe hörste leicht, aber die temperaturen sind top...
ich muss dazusagen der rest meines pcs ist sehr leise, daher höre ich die pumpe auch, in nem normalen pc wo nicht geschaut wird das er leise ist, wird es nicht mehr herazshörbar sein denk ich


----------



## Axonia (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist.

Ich Spawas bleiben dennoch sehr kühl.
Also ich hatte diesen auf meiner alten HD 7950 verbaut.
Die waren wirklich überhaupt gar kein Problem.
Und die GPU war auch sehr kalt  
Also für den Kowakü echt Top !


----------



## John_D (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*

Bin zum Glück mit meiner 660Ti sehr glücklich was das angeht. Sehr sehr leise, sehr gute Kühlung der GPU inkl. Spawa's u.d das auch unter Last. Srlbst unter BF4 drehen die Lüfter nur sanft auf. Perfekt. Aber trotzdem eine Interessante Sache mit den Kompakt Waküs als GPU Kühler.


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Die Pumpen sind recht leise. Aber Spawas leiden schon ziemlich und beim Takten auch die Speicher. Die GPU bekommt man halt etwas Kühler als mit einer normalen Lukü


----------



## Fearofdeath (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

dann haste glück mit deiner gtx 660ti, meine gtx 670 amp w@r schon sehr lautstark und erm9glichte leidr kaum oc... mit der konpaktwakü gingen nochma 102mhz mehr drauf und hat bei max auslastung mit boost, 54°C maximal 
(gtx 670 amp läuft schon bereits auf 1098mhz getaktet... dank konpaktwakü sind 1, 2ghz drin )
ind die spawas werden garnicht soooo extrem warm bei der arctic komplettwaküy weil unter die plastikhaube pustet nochmal ein lüfter... der hält alles, troz oc bei akzeptablen temperaturen


----------



## ramme223 (31. März 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Basiert auf der Accerlero Hybrid , aber man kann von CoolIt und AseTek WaKü's benutzen



Nope, die Idee des NZXT G10 stammt von "Dwood" einen Typ aus dem OCN-Forum:
620/920 H50/H70 GPU Brackets,
H60(H80, H100) installed on GPU bracket inside

So sahen die Adapter vorher aus, NZXT hat die Idee von Ihm gekauft. Seitdem ist er auch nicht mehr aktiv im Forum dort vertreten.


----------



## ubermuth (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompacktwassserkühlung*



John_D schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Entweder man hat glück oder nicht. Ich drossel meine Pumpe (H100i) zur Geräuschlosigkeit. Es sind nur knapp über 1 Volt die dafür reichen, es wird dadurch auch der Durchfluss nicht SO stark gemindert. Schade ist es immer das man sich das vorher nicht anhören bzw ansehen kann weil kein Laden hat sowas.


 
Wie hast du die Spannung reduziert?


----------



## John_D (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Durch den Zalman Fanmate. Vorteil ist das man dadurch die Pumpe ganz fein einstellen kann.


----------



## ubermuth (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Klasse, danke. Jetzt erstmal Steam Summer Sale und nächsten Monat G10 und H55 (hab leider nurnoch für einen 120er Radi Platz aber das sollte reichen).

Corsair HG10 brauch ja leider den Referenzlüfter, fällt also weg.


----------



## John_D (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Dann mal los.


----------



## ubermuth (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

So, ich konnt doch nicht mehr warten, also hab ich heut zugeschlagen.

Fazit nach etwas Testerei: Fucking waste of time and money 

Zum Einsatz kam eine NZXT G10 & Corsair H55 an einer MSI GTX780Ti und das Ding bekommt es überhaupt nicht geschissen, die Graka ordentlich zu kühlen. Beide Lüfter (92mm NB BlackSilent PWM für SpaWa und 120mm BlackSilent Pro PLPS PWM für Radi) sind via Y an das PCB angeschlossen, also wird nach "Bedarf" der Graka geregelt. Dennoch komme ich in Heaven binnen 10 Minuten auf >80°C (und pegelt sich bei ca. 82°C ein) und entsprechend drehen die Lüfter dann auch und sind *etwas* Unterhalb des Geräuschniveaus der Stock-Lüfter (aber immernoch deutlich zu hören). Über die Lautstärke der Pumpe kann ich nichts negatives lassen, sie hat ein sonores Surren aber das ist außerhalb des Gehäuses nicht zu vernehmen.

Hatte Anfangs noch den Radi-Lüfter ans Mainboard mit zwei weiteren Gehäuselüftern und da war es auch unter Last ganz angenehm von der Lautstärke aber da knackte man schon nach drei Minuten die 80°C und bei 84°C hab ich dann abgebrochen.

Sieht ja ganz hübsch aus aber das war wirklich Unsinn mit dem 120er Radi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter war auf dem Foto noch in Pull, jetzt hab ich die Position vertauscht und der Lüfter ist jetzt in Push-Stellung.

Irgendwelche Tipps außer "lass den Radi Frischluft atmen!"? Die bekommt er nämlich von unten.

Das ist leider auch der einzige Platz, also kommt ein größerer Radiator eigentlich auch nicht in Frage.  Hätte jedenfalls nicht gedacht, dass die Wakü SO gegen die Luftkühlung abkackt. Gottseidank war es jetzt keine "Tausendeuro-Investition".


----------



## John_D (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine solche Kühlung keine GPU gekühlt bekommt. Sicher das der Kühler ordentlich auf der GPU aufliegt?


----------



## ubermuth (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich werd das morgen nochmal prüfen aber ich wollte die Backplate nicht zu feste anziehen (bzw. die Schrauben, die die Pumpe mit der Backplate verbindet), da ich Angst hab/hatte, das PCB zu beschädigen. Die Schrauben ließen sich jedenfalls noch drehen.

Die Wärme wird aber auch abgeleitet, der Radiator wird ziemlich heiß (zu heiß zum Anfassen), also denke ich nicht, dass die Montage falsch war.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

PCGH hat mit dem Arctic Hybrid II auf der 290 OC mit *1100 MHz @ 1,15V* 70°C GPU wenn  50% PWM (=1,1 Sone) anliegen und 62°C GPU bei 100% PWM  (2,2 Sone) gemessen. Der Hybrid II hat auch einen 120 mm Radiator. 

Die GTX 780Ti zeigt eine nahezu identische Leistungsaufnahme wie die AMD 290 (Die Tabelle weiter unten auf der Seite).

Deine Werte liegen 20°C über denen die PCGH gemessen hat. Entweder hat Arctic bei der Pumpe oder dem Radiator des Hybrid II gegenüber der Corsair H55 irgendwelche Änderungen vorgenommen oder du solltest den Anpressdruck erhöhen. 

Wird der Anpressdruck limitiert oder kannst du die Schrauben ohne Begrenzung immer weiter anziehen?

Dass die Pumpe der H55 nicht zu hören ist kann ich bestätigen. Hab sie auch auf der Grafikkarte im Einsatz.

Vielleicht noch ein allgemeiner Hinweis zur Pumpenlautstärke. Stammt von der Arctic Homepage:



> *Zisch- oder Blubbergeräusche
> 
> *     Der Accelero Hybrid ist mit Wasser gefüllt. Der Kreislauf weist jedoch  auch einige Luftblasen auf, um korrekt zu funktionieren. Durch den  Transport können einige Luftblasen auch den Weg in die Pumpe finden, wo  sie Zisch- oder Blubbergeräusche verursachen. Dieses Geräusch  verschwindet, sobald die Luftblasen zum Radiator gepumpt werden. Stellen Sie bei der Installation sicher, dass der Radiator oberhalb der  Pumpe angeordnet wird und dass der Wasser Ein- und Ausgang beim Radiator  unten ist (wie in der Grafik gezeigt). Zisch- oder Blubbergeräusche  werden bei laufendem System innerhalb von einigen Minuten verschwinden. Sollte Ihre Konfiguration es erfordern, den Radiator unterhalb der Pumpe  anzubringen, lassen Sie das System einige Minuten laufen und halten  dabei den Radiator vertikal und hoch. Der Wasser Ein- und Ausgang des  Radiators muss dabei immer unten sein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ubermuth (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst mit limitieren. Der limitierende Faktor ist das PCB auf der Seite der GPU, ich kann die Schraube vermutlich (!) so weit drehen, bis es kaputt ist. Die Mutter limitiert zwar auch aber kein Plan, wann.

Ich schau es mir morgen nochmal an, ist ziemlich funmelig das Ganze.

Ich dachte aber, dass, wenn der Radi schon so heiß wird, genug Anpressdruck anliegt.

Als WLP nutze ich übrigens die Prolimatech PK 1, die Originalpaste wurde mit Isoprop entfernt. Btw hat MSI meine Graka mit literweise WLP ertränkt, der gesamte seitliche Bereich neben der GPU ist zugekleistert und gereinigt bekomm ich das nicht, da dort überall Transistoren o.ä. drunter sind. 

Na hoffentlich habt ihr Recht...


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein allgemeiner Hinweis zur Pumpenlautstärke. Stammt von der Arctic Homepage:
> 
> *Zisch- oder Blubbergeräusche
> 
> *      Der Accelero Hybrid ist mit Wasser gefüllt. Der Kreislauf weist  jedoch  auch einige Luftblasen auf, um korrekt zu funktionieren. Durch  den  Transport können einige Luftblasen auch den Weg in die Pumpe  finden, wo  sie Zisch- oder Blubbergeräusche verursachen. Dieses  Geräusch  verschwindet, sobald die Luftblasen zum Radiator gepumpt  werden. Stellen Sie bei der Installation sicher, dass der Radiator  oberhalb der  Pumpe angeordnet wird und dass der Wasser Ein- und Ausgang  beim Radiator  unten ist (wie in der Grafik gezeigt). Zisch- oder  Blubbergeräusche  werden bei laufendem System innerhalb von einigen  Minuten verschwinden. Sollte Ihre Konfiguration es erfordern, den  Radiator unterhalb der Pumpe  anzubringen, lassen Sie das System einige  Minuten laufen und halten  dabei den Radiator vertikal und hoch. Der  Wasser Ein- und Ausgang des  Radiators muss dabei immer unten sein.



Bitte korrigiert mich, aber aus welchem Grund sollte ein Wasserkreislauf Luft(blasen) benötigen um korrekt zu funktionieren?
Im besten Fall sammelt sich die Luft am höchsten oder totem Punkt im Radiator und bleibt dort halt hängen um nicht weiter Geräusche durch den Transport zu generieren.
Das ist doch einer der Haupkritikpunkte an den Kompaktwaküs, der fehlende Ausgleichsbehälter um die Luft vernünftig aus dem Kreislauf zu separieren.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*



ubermuth schrieb:


> ... ich kann die Schraube vermutlich  (!) so weit drehen, bis es kaputt ist. Die Mutter limitiert  zwar auch aber kein Plan, wann.



Ich hab mit gerade ein  Montagevideo angeschaut. Da gibt es tatsächlich keine Begrenzung, sprich  du kannst die Schrauben anziehen bis sich das PCB durchbiegt. Das ist natürlich Käse.

Das  einzige was mir noch einfällt ist die Montage des Radiators im  Gehäuseboden zwischen die Dämmung. Also in der Reihenfolge Gehäuseboden,  Lüfter (Pull), Radiator.



Abductee schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiert mich, aber aus welchem Grund sollte ein Wasserkreislauf Luft(blasen) benötigen um korrekt zu funktionieren?



Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht lässt sich das beim Befüllen der AiO-Waküs nicht vermeiden oder wäre zu aufwendig.



Abductee schrieb:


> Im besten Fall sammelt sich die Luft am höchsten oder  totem Punkt im Radiator und bleibt dort halt hängen um nicht weiter  Geräusche durch den Transport zu generieren.
> Das ist doch einer der  Haupkritikpunkte an den Kompaktwaküs, der fehlende Ausgleichsbehälter um  die Luft vernünftig aus dem Kreislauf zu separieren.



Deswegen auch der Hinweis zur Radiatorposition.


----------



## ubermuth (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Die Backplate hat halt auch so ne dicke Moosgummischicht und darunter sind fragil aussehende Bauteile. Hab ein wenig Angst, dass ich da was beschädigen kann, wenn ich es zu fest anzieh.

Wenn alles nix hilft, bleibt mir eh nix anderes übrig, als Frischluft direkt zu ziehen aber ich glaube nicht, dass das 20 Grad Unterschied macht.

Bisschen ernüchternd das Ganze.  Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der Stockkühler besser kühlt bei fast gleicher Lautstärke.

/ed

Push/Pull könnt ich auch mal testen... Naja, für heut reichts mir erstmal...


----------



## ubermuth (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Neuigkeiten: Hab auf Push/Pull mit direkter Frischluft umgebaut und das half *gar nichts*. Also nochmal ran an die Pumpe, das kann ja nicht wahr sein. Alles nochmal richtig feste angezogen und getestet -> das wars! Temps bei Heaven mit 35% PWM nach 10 Minuten 72°C und wärmer wirds grad nicht mehr bzw. vielleicht ja noch ein bisschen. 

Als "Ausgleich" hat dann aber die Pumpe extrem laut gesurrt.  Hörte aber eben gerade auf und jetzt ist es leise.

Ich glaube, man kann das PCB nicht so einfach zerstören, denn rund um den Sockel an den Sockelmounts (also die Löcher) sind mit irgendwas verschalt. Kann sein, dass die Sockellöcher aus Metall oder ähnliches sind aber da bewegte sich nichts. Eher hat der G10 etwas nachgegeben.

Danke euch!


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Schön dass es noch geklappt hat.

Du verwendest am Radiator ja den BlackSilent Pro PLPS PWM (600-1500 U/min). Mit welcher Drehzahl läuft der Lüfter bei 35% PWM? Wenn ich mit der Drehzahldifferenz von 900 U/min rechne, komme ich bei 35% auf 915 U/min. Dann wären aber 600 U/min O% PWM. Das kann aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## ubermuth (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich prüf das gleich mal... 

Hab nochmal umgestellt von Push/Pull auf nur Pull und die Aufstellung aber etwas geändert. Jetzt wurde es nochmals leiser und nach 30 Min Heaven stagniert es bei 68-70 Grad.  So kann es bleiben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Hört sich gut an. Du kannst ja auch noch Bilder von der Anordnung hier hochladen und wie die Temps bei unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen des Radiatorlüfters ausfallen.


----------



## ubermuth (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Fotos -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt auf 30% PWM gedrosselt, die Lüfter-RPM schwanken laut Speedfan und Bios zwischen 459rpm und 1236rpm, sagen also irgendwie überhaupt nichts aus.  Ich vermute mal, so, wie du gerechnet hast, wird das schon stimmen. Temperatur mit 30% PWM check ich grad, trag ich dann nach. Hab auch die Testergebnisse von 35% PWM nochmal nachgeprüft und er ist insgesamt nicht über 69°C gekommen und hat sich dann auf 68°C eingepegelt. 

Mal gucken, wie weit ich runter gehen kann, OC will ich ja nicht, soll ja nur leise sein. Man muss irgendwie ein Kompromiss finden, da der kleine 92mm Lüfter ja auch irgendwann laut wird, wenn die Temps steigen.

Raumtemperatur liegt bei 24,8 °C.

/ed

Sorry wegen der Fotoquali, ich hab nur ein iKnochen zur Hand, damit geht's schneller, als mit Kamera.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Da das System möglichst leise sein soll könntest du auch noch testen wie sich die CPU Temperatur verhält, wenn du den Radiator vor dem Netzteil im Gehäuseboden einbaust. Dadurch gelangt die Abwärme der Grafikkarte direkt aus dem Gehäuse und wird nicht vom CPU-Kühler angesaugt. Dann kannst du sicher bei einer bestimmten Zieltemperatur für die CPU die Lüfterdrehzahl des CPU-Lüfters weiter senken. Sprich die Gesamtlaustärke sinkt noch weiter. Außerdem saugt der 92mm Lüfter auf der Kraken G10 auch nicht mehr die warme Luft des Radiators an und der Speicher und die Wandler auf deiner Karte dürften auch kühler werden.

In meinem System habe ich dadurch auch eine um ca. 10°C niedrigere CPU Temperatur bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl erreicht, obwohl ich eine deutlich sparsamere Grafikkarte verwende (GTX 670 mit einer um 100W geringeren Leistungsaufnahme). Kann gut sein, dass bei deinem System der Effekt noch größer ausfällt.

Ansonsten finde ich deine Lösung gelungen. Der Radiator wird über eine kurze Distanz mit Frischluft versorgt und bei 30-35 PWM hörst du wahrscheinlich bei deinem gedämmten und geschlossen Gehäuse auch nichts mehr von der Kühlung. Den Versuch mit dem Radiator im Gehäuseboden wurde ich aber noch angehen. Ansonsten


----------



## ubermuth (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Du hast schon recht, es wird innen schon ziemlich warm, vielleicht probier ich das nochmal irgendwann aus aber ich hab, gelinde gesagt, erstmal die Schnauze voll.  Ist halt schon ziemlich fummelig das Ganze. Außerdem müsste ich so zwangsweise auf einen Lüfter verzichten, auf dem vorderen Platz passt der Radi nicht wegen dem Netzteil (kollidiert mit den Kabeln) und am vorderen Platz ist ja mein 140er (der wiederrum zwar vors NT passt aber nicht, wenn vorn der Radi liegt).

Bei 30% PWM lag ich am Schluss dann bei 71°C, also ca. 2°C mehr als bei 35%.

Ich werd die CPU-Temperaturen nochmal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Noch eine Frage: Wie schätzt du die Lautstärke ein? Hörst du was von den Lüftern oder der Pumpe? Dein Corsair Vengeance C70 hat ja in der linken Seitenwand zwei Lüfterplätze.


----------



## ubermuth (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: gpu mit kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich schätze das Geräuschniveau als sehr gering ein, die Pumpe hör ich auf meinem Platz (ca 1,10cm entfernt) nicht, am Tag vernehm ich den PC eigentlich überhaupt nicht, da die Umgebungsgeräusche zu laut sind. Ich schau es mir mir aber nachher nochmal an, wenn es leise ist. Dead silent ist es nicht aber für meine empfindlichen Ohren schon sehr leise und vor allem bleibt es jetzt auch unter Last leise.

Im Idle warens vorhin 28 Grad, nach ner Stunde Bioshock 1 (alt, ich weiß) warens 32 Grad bei 25 Grad Raumtemp.


----------

